# Media Center PC Questions:



## massahwahl

My brother is looking to build a media center pc. Im going to hep him do this but had some questions I hoped you could answer. The main goal of this is to be able to catalog the 300+ dvds that he owns so he can call them up and have them all stored on his computer and play them off of his computer on his TV. We have the DVD decryptor program which will copy dvds as an iso file, but is there a good program that will play iso's or will Vista media center play iso files? Or better yet is there a version of Linux that will work best for this situation? 

Next, what hardware would be best to use. He wants an HDMI output and at least a 500gig HDD possibly bigger for storing movies on. So let me know if you can come up with a system that meets at least those requirements or any comments or answers that you have. Thanks!


----------



## oscaryu1

300+ movies calls up more than 500GB for sure. 

I can only help you on the hardware part...

I'd recommend an SATAII 1TB Hard drive, as with a good processor and lots of RAM. I'd also recommend a 8800 for high resolution stuff.


----------



## massahwahl

I was under the impression that as long as the card had HDMI out it would be high def. He doesnt want to spend a lot on just the video card, no more than $300. I figured a 1 TB would be the better route too.


----------



## oscaryu1

Sure! A 8800GT would do fine


----------



## massahwahl

whats the price on that?


----------



## oscaryu1

$269.99 +


----------



## massahwahl

Anyone know about the software issues?


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> Anyone know about the software issues?



You'd be better off using Windows as opposed to Linux. Personally, I like Media Center. 

EDIT: You can get a DVI to HDMI adapter and run the video off your (his) GPU. Click here for an article that discusses that technology.


----------



## massahwahl

Well the 8800GT has HDMI on it which is true HDMI so I think we're gonna go with that. If you have any other suggestions let me know.

Here is the build I toyed around with:

Media Center PC

Main Hardware:
1.Geforce 8800GT with HDMI out> $280
2.ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard> $175
3.AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Windsor 2.8GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADA5600CZBOX Processor>$140.00
4.Spec-Research 01024 Black 0.55~0.65mm SECC ATX Mid HTPC Computer Case 400W Power Supply> $95 (May need bigger power supply)
5.2gig Corsair RAM> $110
6.HDD's 500gig($110) 750($200) 1TB ($300)
7.Heatsink and Fan for processor> $30
8.Wireless Desktop Keyboard and Mouse> $80
9.DVD-RW> $60


These are just kinda toying around and using newegg prices. When I built mine i bought a lot from ebay and saved nearly $400 for a very very similar build. Lemme know any suggestions!


----------



## massahwahl

mep916 said:


> You'd be better off using Windows as opposed to Linux. Personally, I like Media Center.
> 
> EDIT: You can get a DVI to HDMI adapter and run the video off your (his) GPU. Click here for an article that discusses that technology.



I like media center too, will it read ISO files?


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> I like media center too, will it read ISO files?



No, I don't think so.


----------



## massahwahl

Any suggestions how if i rip the dvd's to best play them in media center (just for clarification, he OWNS all of these movies were not talking about illegally ripping them. His buddy wors for blockbuster and gets him insane discounts on them when they pull them off the shelves.) If I use DVD decrypter, whats the best method to save the dvds as and play them back?


----------



## hpi

ukulele_ninja said:


> Any suggestions how if i rip the dvd's to best play them in media center (just for clarification, he OWNS all of these movies were not talking about illegally ripping them. His buddy wors for blockbuster and gets him insane discounts on them when they pull them off the shelves.) If I use DVD decrypter, whats the best method to save the dvds as and play them back?



Id say use dvd shrink and then back up the dvd to your hdd or a dvd or wtv you wanna do.


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> Any suggestions how if i rip the dvd's to best play them in media center (just for clarification, he OWNS all of these movies were not talking about illegally ripping them. His buddy wors for blockbuster and gets him insane discounts on them when they pull them off the shelves.) If I use DVD decrypter, whats the best method to save the dvds as and play them back?



Well, I know that media center will read MPEG2. Other formats such as Divx and MPEG4 (Quicktime) will not playback in media center. The VOB files (the DVD file format) will probably be read by media center. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## massahwahl

Well...yes and no

I dont know if you have ever used dvd decrypter before or not, but it gives you three different types of files to rip your dvd as: ISO, IFO, or File. The only one I have ever used is the ISO because it has the option to read and write right from the program. Would File be the VOB files you are referring to?


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> Well...yes and no
> 
> Would File be the VOB files you are referring to?



I'm not sure...I've never used that program. There is a program that allows you to rip the VOB files to the HD. I'll edit this post once I find it.

EDIT: The DVD Shrink program hpi mentioned might work.


----------



## massahwahl

Using the file option to rip the dvd saves everything as the VOB files. What do I need to make media center read those?


----------



## diduknowthat

ukulele_ninja said:


> Media Center PC
> 
> Main Hardware:
> 1.Geforce 8800GT with HDMI out> $280
> 2.ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard> $175
> 3.AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Windsor 2.8GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADA5600CZBOX Processor>$140.00
> 4.Spec-Research 01024 Black 0.55~0.65mm SECC ATX Mid HTPC Computer Case 400W Power Supply> $95 (May need bigger power supply)
> 5.2gig Corsair RAM> $110
> 6.HDD's 500gig($110) 750($200) 1TB ($300)
> 7.Heatsink and Fan for processor> $30
> 8.Wireless Desktop Keyboard and Mouse> $80
> 9.DVD-RW> $60
> 
> 
> These are just kinda toying around and using newegg prices. When I built mine i bought a lot from ebay and saved nearly $400 for a very very similar build. Lemme know any suggestions!



Is this computer going to be purely used as a Media PC? If so, I REALLY don't see the point of a 8800gt. I think this card will be more than enough for HDMI playback. It also uses less power and is silent.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125075

and..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163033
for case so it actually looks like a HTPC

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116628
So it'll be ready for more than just playback


----------



## oscaryu1

diduknowthat said:


> Is this computer going to be purely used as a Media PC? If so, I REALLY don't see the point of a 8800gt. I think this card will be more than enough for HDMI playback. It also uses less power and is silent.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125075
> 
> and..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163033
> for case so it actually looks like a HTPC
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116628
> So it'll be ready for more than just playback




Hmm, didja read the specifications and reviews of that GFX? It's passively cooled, and some said that it overheats to 100C+... So I don't think such a small case + such a hot card will make a good system.


----------



## massahwahl

diduknowthat said:


> Is this computer going to be purely used as a Media PC? If so, I REALLY don't see the point of a 8800gt. I think this card will be more than enough for HDMI playback. It also uses less power and is silent.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125075
> 
> and..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163033
> for case so it actually looks like a HTPC
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116628
> So it'll be ready for more than just playback



Capture card is not needed since he has HD-Tivo. This is strictly a playback PC.


----------



## massahwahl

Does the VLC player work on linux? Might it be a better idea to use Linux MCE rather than Vista since linux would not eat up as many resources? Is the 8800GT compaible though?


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> Does the VLC player work on linux? Might it be a better idea to use Linux MCE rather than Vista since linux would not eat up as many resources? Is the 8800GT compaible though?



There are probably drivers available for the 8800GT. Not sure about VLC and linux; however, I don't think you should be too concerned about the resource useage in Vista. 2GB of RAM at ≥ to 800 Mhz should suffice, IMO.


----------



## spanky

ukulele_ninja said:


> Does the VLC player work on linux? Might it be a better idea to use Linux MCE rather than Vista since linux would not eat up as many resources? Is the 8800GT compaible though?



Yes VLC player is available for linux. If it's a media pc with 2 gb on Vista you don't need to worry about it taking up too many resources. One of linux's great points is that whatever that hardware, as long as it's not a fossil, it will run on it. Unless your brother is familiar and comfortable using a linux distro, I recommend you staying with Vista.


----------



## massahwahl

Alright, I just thought it might be easier to run it from linux strictly as a media center setup so there would not be any need for some of the confusing linux problems. In any case, we'll stick with vista.


----------



## spanky

If you want a good FREE dvd player, try AVS DVD Player.


----------



## jimkonow

VLC was made in linux, its open source


----------



## massahwahl

Just debating windows vs linux for this setup right now. Def using VLC and glad it can be used on either...


----------



## spanky

You can't use the DVD menus with VLC...? I guess as long as that doesn't bother you.


----------



## massahwahl

theresthatguy said:


> You can't use the DVD menus with VLC...? I guess as long as that doesn't bother you.



Since when? I watched 'I know pronounce you chuck and Larry' last night and it has full menus.


----------



## diduknowthat

oscaryu1 said:


> Hmm, didja read the specifications and reviews of that GFX? It's passively cooled, and some said that it overheats to 100C+... So I don't think such a small case + such a hot card will make a good system.



There's definitely something wrong with that card, or that person's heatsink. Plus it's not like he'll be gaming, so there's no way it'll overheat.


----------



## spanky

ukulele_ninja said:


> Since when? I watched 'I know pronounce you chuck and Larry' last night and it has full menus.



I guess you know something I don't then.

Edit: Just tried it again. I never realized that, but that's probably cause I usually open the movies from files and not the program.


----------



## massahwahl

theresthatguy said:


> I guess you know something I don't then.
> 
> Edit: Just tried it again. I never realized that, but that's probably cause I usually open the movies from files and not the program.



Which file do you double click to make VLC auto open the movie?


----------



## jimkonow

any format you can find 
it'll play any media format you throw at it....but Real files are questionable...


----------



## spanky

ukulele_ninja said:


> Which file do you double click to make VLC auto open the movie?



That's what I'm trying to say is that you can't and that's why I thought vlc couln't use the menus. I always tried to auto open from the files which VLC can't do as far as I can tell.


----------



## massahwahl

oh ok ok. Idealy I wish there was a way to have a folder containing lots of single files (as opposed to folders with movie VOBs in them) that would represent each movie so If I double clicked a movie it would auto play.


----------



## spanky

ukulele_ninja said:


> oh ok ok. Idealy I wish there was a way to have a folder containing lots of single files (as opposed to folders with movie VOBs in them) that would represent each movie so If I double clicked a movie it would auto play.



That's why I suggested avs dvd player. you can double click teh video_ts ifo file and it will auto play the dvd.


----------



## massahwahl

theresthatguy said:


> That's why I suggested avs dvd player. you can double click teh video_ts ifo file and it will auto play the dvd.



Does it play menus and all as well? And would all of the video info need to be in the same folder, or could I use a shortcut to the video_ts file and rename it the name of the movie?


----------



## massahwahl

Is 400watts a reasonable amount for this system?


----------



## jimkonow

id give it a bit more.


----------



## spanky

ukulele_ninja said:


> Does it play menus and all as well? And would all of the video info need to be in the same folder, or could I use a shortcut to the video_ts file and rename it the name of the movie?



Yes, it uses all the menus. Yes, you could create a shortcut of the .INF files to play the movies (not info).


----------



## massahwahl

Could I name the shortcuts though? Like title the movies?


----------



## spanky

I don't see why not. It's a shortcut and it's still going to open the same file and that same file is still going to do the same thing.


----------



## Quentin_T

An 8800 for a HTPC is so far overkill it's borderline idiotic. (If you're on a budget anyway)


----------



## mep916

Quentin_T said:


> An 8800 for a HTPC is so far overkill it's borderline idiotic. (If you're on a budget anyway)



What would you recommended and why?


----------



## Quentin_T

mep916 said:


> What would you recommended and why?



I'd take this:

ASUS EAH2600PRO/HTDI/256M Radeon HD 2600PRO 256MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121087
Cause it comes with an HDMI adapter.

Or

XFX PVT84JUDD3 GeForce 8600GT XXX 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150229
Still a little overkill, but good price.

I will probably buy:

BFG Tech BFGE85256GTE GeForce 8500GT 256MB GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143104
Cause even this should do the trick, and still handle anything I can throw at it from a HTPC.  And it's CHEAP!! 

I will be capping TV/Maybe playing WoW/playing DivX/Playing 720/1080 Movies.

The 8600 I have in my Desktop is way more than adequate for I need.  As far as playing DVD's from a HTPC, my old system (the one I am upgrading was also more than adequate).

The Old specs:
Asus A7N8X-Deluxe Rev 2
ATI X700 Pro
Athlon XP +3000
1 GB Crucial DDR 400
Zalman CNPS7000B-Cu Heatsink

Save your Money for 2 of these

or almost as good, 2 of these


----------



## Quentin_T

ukulele_ninja said:


> Could I name the shortcuts though? Like title the movies?



A lot of software DVD players will play off the Video_TS.ifo file.  Make a shortcut to that and name the shortcut after your movie.  And if you really wanna make it look good create some icons from screen caps/or Box covers.


----------



## Quentin_T

ukulele_ninja said:


> Alright, I just thought it might be easier to run it from linux strictly as a media center setup so there would not be any need for some of the confusing linux problems. In any case, we'll stick with vista.



Go with XP media center.  I am going to fool around with mine, and let you know what it will and will not recognize.

Also, what is the point of storing 300 dvds on a computer?  Is it too hard to find the one you want?  Just kinda curious 

I use mine for DivX files and HD movies picked up from newsgroups.  And the occasion R5 release or Pal dvd download.


----------



## massahwahl

he likes the idea of having everything archived and being able call up a movie quickly thats the reasoning behind it. Thanks for the video card options, as long as its hdmi out it will work!


----------



## mep916

All GPUs come w/ component adapters. Is the component interface superior to a DVI to HDMI adapter? You guys understand that the adapters that ship w/ video cards are Component, not HDMI, right?


----------



## massahwahl

I was under the impression that you could buy GPU's with HDMI outs. Is that not correct?


----------



## Quentin_T

ukulele_ninja said:


> I was under the impression that you could buy GPU's with HDMI outs. Is that not correct?



From 44.99 to 509.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Subcategory=48&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=

Some have HDMI some come with adapters.  I don't think you'll see a difference in a DVI adapted to HDMI.


----------



## mep916

ukulele_ninja said:


> I was under the impression that you could buy GPU's with HDMI outs. Is that not correct?



That's not correct. Read the links I've provided in this thread. Component is analog; DVI to HDMI is digital. There is a debate over which interface is better. Do your research. Until AMD, nVidia and the monitor manufactuers' support DisplayPort, we will not see true high def content coming from a PC.


----------



## mep916

Quentin_T said:


> From 44.99 to 509.99
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Subcategory=48&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=
> 
> Some have HDMI some come with adapters.  I don't think you'll see a difference in a DVI adapted to HDMI.



Dude, you can buy a DVI to HDMI adapter for $7.99.


----------



## Quentin_T

mep916 said:


> Dude, you can buy a DVI to HDMI adapter for $7.99.



WTF does that have to do with my post?

He wanted a video card with HDMI, some have it, some have adapters.  There's no way to sort them.


----------



## Quentin_T

HOLY MIRACLE!!!!!!! IT HAS HDMI!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF???? THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE!!!!???????????


----------



## mep916

Quentin_T said:


> WTF does that have to do with my post?
> 
> He wanted a video card with HDMI, some have it, some have adapters.  There's no way to sort them.



Some have it? Sure, some have adapters, none come w/ a dedicated HDMI port - yet.


----------



## Quentin_T

*mep916 this is for you!!!*















Should I scour the net for more???
This is just newegg, and there's more there.


----------



## mep916

Quentin_T said:


> Should I scour the net for more???
> This is just newegg, and there's more there.



yeah yeah.... I didn't know that. "Ninja" should look into those cards. They might be better suited for a HTPC. Nice job, Quentin.


----------



## Quentin_T

Motherboards now??










I can keep going... There's 15 AMD mobos
and 8 Intel Boards


----------



## mep916

*yawn* Fair enough.


----------



## Quentin_T

mep916 said:


> *yawn* Fair enough.



Sorry, got a bit carried away


----------



## mep916

Quentin_T said:


> Sorry, got a bit carried away



No, you provided a resonable amount of evidence. I highly respect that. 

Do you think one of these cards would be better for "Ninja's" situation? Are the outputs true HDMI?


----------



## Quentin_T

mep916 said:


> No, you provided a resonable amount of evidence. I highly respect that.
> 
> Do you think one of these cards would be better for "Ninja's" situation? Are the outputs true HDMI?



Well I went out and decided to guinea pig it with this mobo
Biostar TF7050-M2
According to some reviews it is a true HDMI port.  Weather the board alone can display a 1360x768 and be able to play HD, I am not sure. 

Gonna find out the difference in quality (TV has analog DB-15 input and HDMI) as soon as it gets here.  Ordered it on 11/14, it shipped today.


----------



## mep916

Quentin_T said:


> Well I went out and decided to guinea pig it with this mobo
> Biostar TF7050-M2
> According to some reviews it is a true HDMI port.  Weather the board alone can display a 1360x768 and be able to play HD, I am not sure.
> 
> Gonna find out the difference in quality (TV has analog DB-15 input and HDMI) as soon as it gets here.  Ordered it on 11/14, it shipped today.



Right on. If we can prove that he will receive 1080i w/ a HDMI GPU, then I think that would be the best approach.


----------



## massahwahl

Wow I go away for thirty minutes and this debate sprouts up! Its amazing what you miss  So for the money, what is the best option for a PSU? This pc is going to be strictly used for playing movies, no games or anything like that.


----------



## oscaryu1

ukulele_ninja said:


> Wow I go away for thirty minutes and this debate sprouts up! Its amazing what you miss  So for the money, what is the best option for a PSU? This pc is going to be strictly used for playing movies, no games or anything like that.



Some people got BURNED 

OCZ GameXStream 700W

Rosewill 550W SLi Certified

HIPRO 400W <- Yup. Low wattage... but I think it's outta stock on Newegg


----------



## Quentin_T

Wow, took me a few minutes to find this post, it got buried!

Here's some issues before I start:

1. Storing DVD's on a HTPC is just downright stupid.  I'm sorry to say, but it is.   You will need at least 2 TB to store 300 dvd's (unless you downsample them)

2. Connecting with HDMI is NOT needed.  Not unless your playing HD Movies, and sitting 12 inches from the TV.  If you do plan on storing HD movies refer to #1.


Ok, so I got my new components installed, my cheap mobo, processor and ram (also picked up a 320GB drive at BB for $60).  It's very difficult to tell the difference between *analog* and *HDMI* even with a 720, or 1080 HD movie.  Especially where your not staring at the TV from a foot or two away.  And don't think that my TV sucks, it's a Brand new Aquos that looks gorgeous!  When playing an HD movie through the analog connection it looks better than the broadcast HD.

Now, a dvd is probably gonna look like crap anyway, so why even bother with HDMI?

Honestly, you could find a PC on ebay, some real POS that can do everything you need it to do, you'll just need some big hard drives.

And if you plan on converting DVD's to Divx/Xvid, that's another story!  Double CD Divx/Xvid look almost as good as DVD's and take up waaaaaaaaaay less space.  But instead of ripping 300 dvd's your be encoding 300 dvd's, an even longer task!

After all that, I still think you should do this, if you really want to, there's just no need to go out and spend a lot of money for a brand new build that a 6 year old computer can do for you.  It's like picking up a 802.11n router, when all your wireless cards are 802.11b!

My HTPC build cost me under 300! (of course I had the case, PSU, and HDD's)
I'm running *ONBOARD* video FFS!

Good luck with the build, and take my .02 with a grain of salt.


----------



## ride3k

Quentin_T said:


> 1. Storing DVD's on a HTPC is just downright stupid.  I'm sorry to say, but it is.   You will need at least 2 TB to store 300 dvd's (unless you downsample them)



im pretty sure DVD's aren't 7gb big.  Take an avg size of 4gb and you only need 1.2TB of space fyi, even if you take into account the 1GB on a hdd != a real GB of memory you have more than enough space

other than that, spending nice amounts of money on a HTPC is worth it, eventually you will be doing something other than just ripping/playing dvd's

other than that, agree wholeheartedly with your post


----------



## Quentin_T

ride3k said:


> im pretty sure DVD's aren't 7gb big.  Take an avg size of 4gb and you only need 1.2TB of space fyi, even if you take into account the 1GB on a hdd != a real GB of memory you have more than enough space
> 
> other than that, spending nice amounts of money on a HTPC is worth it, eventually you will be doing something other than just ripping/playing dvd's
> 
> other than that, agree wholeheartedly with your post



The average size is 7 GB for most DVD's.  It's rare to find a DVD that is around 4 GB.  As an example, I grabbed 2 dvd's, 40 year old virgin and Mars attacks!   40 year old virgin is 7.79 GB, Mars Attacks! is 4.3 GB.  Generally the older less popular movies will be right around 4gb, and the new dvd's tend to take up the whole DVD 8.5 GB.


----------



## spanky

If you use something like DVD shrink it will compress it without losing any noticable quality to files about 4.4 gb in size. I have 74 
DVDs on my computer all like this and one left uncompressed at around 7 gb. My total movie folder size is 348 gb. So 300 movies at 4.4 gb avg is ~ 1320 gb of hdd space.


----------



## Quentin_T

Quentin_T said:


> 1. Storing DVD's on a HTPC is just downright stupid.  I'm sorry to say, but it is.   You will need at least 2 TB to store 300 dvd's (*unless you downsample them*)





			
				theresthatguy said:
			
		

> If you use something like DVD shrink it will compress it without losing any noticable quality to files about 4.4 gb in size. I have 74
> DVDs on my computer all like this and one left uncompressed at around 7 gb. My total movie folder size is 348 gb. So 300 movies at 4.4 gb avg is ~ 1320 gb of hdd space.



Yeah, what he said! 

Btw, you definatley notice a loss in quality unless you rip the extras.  Especially on a 2+ hour long movie (as long as your running a 720p or higher anyway)


----------



## massahwahl

Quentin_T said:


> Yeah, what he said!
> 
> Btw, you definatley notice a loss in quality unless you rip the extras.  Especially on a 2+ hour long movie (as long as your running a 720p or higher anyway)



300 is an estimate, If he reaches the point where he filled up a terabyte, we would add another HDD no big deal.


----------



## Quentin_T

ukulele_ninja said:


> 300 is an estimate, If he reaches the point where he filled up a terabyte, we would add another HDD no big deal.



I know, I know, I guess I'm too cheap to be willing to pay for HDD space for Movies I already have, sitting on a bookshelf 10 feet away!

So that's my problem with it!  I guess I could have just said that from the beginning.


----------



## tlarkin

Here is what I would recommend and the reasons.

1)  Scrap windows, Myth TV all the way.  Plus with Linux you don't have to worry too much about exploits, viruses, malware etc.

2)  VLC will play any thing with no codec needed, it will even play ISO files like you asked about earlier.

3)  You don't need a heavy duty gaming graphics card, you could get a TV tuner card that already has true HDMI support.  

4)  This will also allow you to record live TV, and Myth TV has an option to automaticallly edit out commercials.  

5)  All the software is free

6)  added features, has web browser interface so you can surf the web, has a MAME front end so you can play all your favorite arcade and console roms on your HD TV, is highly scriptible and customizable, works with just about any cable service, you can program your DVR from over the internet - say you are at work and read about a show and know you are going to miss it, remote in over the internet to your computer and add it to be recorded.  The only other service that offers remote control is uverse from ATT to my knowledge.

www.mythtv.org


----------



## massahwahl

tlarkin said:


> Here is what I would recommend and the reasons.
> 
> 1)  Scrap windows, Myth TV all the way.  Plus with Linux you don't have to worry too much about exploits, viruses, malware etc.
> 
> 2)  VLC will play any thing with no codec needed, it will even play ISO files like you asked about earlier.
> 
> 3)  You don't need a heavy duty gaming graphics card, you could get a TV tuner card that already has true HDMI support.
> 
> 4)  This will also allow you to record live TV, and Myth TV has an option to automaticallly edit out commercials.
> 
> 5)  All the software is free
> 
> 6)  added features, has web browser interface so you can surf the web, has a MAME front end so you can play all your favorite arcade and console roms on your HD TV, is highly scriptible and customizable, works with just about any cable service, you can program your DVR from over the internet - say you are at work and read about a show and know you are going to miss it, remote in over the internet to your computer and add it to be recorded.  The only other service that offers remote control is uverse from ATT to my knowledge.
> 
> www.mythtv.org



VLC plays Iso's? I so didnt know that but that answers an ongoing concern! Also, is myth tv a version of linux or a program FOR linux? Dont need capability to record tv as he has a HD Tivo. Also, what card do you recommend?


----------



## tlarkin

ukulele_ninja said:


> VLC plays Iso's? I so didnt know that but that answers an ongoing concern! Also, is myth tv a version of linux or a program FOR linux?



A program for Linux.  However I do believe there are precompiled versions of a Linux OS that come with Myth TV already installed.  I would google it, but check out their site I linked last post first.  Look at all the features and screen shots.  Also check out the hardware compatibility list.  If the hardware you are set on running isn't supported you will have to either go with windows, or look at the supported hardware.

Check out their wiki!


----------



## massahwahl

tlarkin said:


> A program for Linux.  However I do believe there are precompiled versions of a Linux OS that come with Myth TV already installed.  I would google it, but check out their site I linked last post first.  Look at all the features and screen shots.  Also check out the hardware compatibility list.  If the hardware you are set on running isn't supported you will have to either go with windows, or look at the supported hardware.
> 
> Check out their wiki!



Is mythTV just for recording tv? If so I could just do linux with VLC and be done with it. :/


----------



## massahwahl

I like Ubuntu Studio a lot, so I am probably going to go with that. but from what you can see, will everything i chose be compatible?


----------



## tlarkin

ukulele_ninja said:


> I like Ubuntu Studio a lot, so I am probably going to go with that. but from what you can see, will everything i chose be compatible?



I have no idea their wiki has a full compatibility page, I would look at that.  You can navigate there from their main page.  If its newer hardware I don't see why it won't be supported.  The TV tuner card choices may be a bit slimmer but I would say the more quality ones would be supported.


----------



## massahwahl

tlarkin said:


> I have no idea their wiki has a full compatibility page, I would look at that.  You can navigate there from their main page.  If its newer hardware I don't see why it won't be supported.  The TV tuner card choices may be a bit slimmer but I would say the more quality ones would be supported.



Well again, I have no use for a capture card, only a video card. Whats would be a good vdeo card with HDMI out considering this is for strictly video?


----------



## tlarkin

ukulele_ninja said:


> Well again, I have no use for a capture card, only a video card. Whats would be a good vdeo card with HDMI out considering this is for strictly video?



Well Myth TV is nice because it records digital cables shows, so if you wanted to use the DVR function then yes you would need a TV tuner card.  If you don't want the DVR function, VLC makes a windows version.

www.videolan.org


----------



## massahwahl

tlarkin said:


> Well Myth TV is nice because it records digital cables shows, so if you wanted to use the DVR function then yes you would need a TV tuner card.  If you don't want the DVR function, VLC makes a windows version.
> 
> www.videolan.org



yeah but what im saying is were not going to be recording anything with this setup. He has HD Tivo for that. This is strictly for playing movies. I have VLC for windows and love it! If it plays ISO's, then this would be perfect to run it in Ubuntu. We could get away with 1 gig of ram that way as well, thus, saving some money.


----------



## Quentin_T

ukulele_ninja said:


> yeah but what im saying is were not going to be recording anything with this setup. He has HD Tivo for that. This is strictly for playing movies. I have VLC for windows and love it! If it plays ISO's, then this would be perfect to run it in Ubuntu. We could get away with 1 gig of ram that way as well, thus, saving some money.



VLC does play ISO's. *tested just now*

If you go with an HDMI video card you might now want to try linux.  From what I hear the drivers for the audio on the HDMI ports are very new.  But there's a possibility that there might be drivers for linux.  Save money on a video card not ram.... I Just picked up 2 GB for $38 by saving money you mean $20 at the most.


----------



## tlarkin

of course it plays iso files I wouldn't have posted that unless I knew.

As for the video cards, Nvidia puts out Linux drivers that are pretty good, you can always give it a test run.  If you don't like it go back to windows.


----------



## massahwahl

Quentin_T said:


> VLC does play ISO's. *tested just now*
> 
> If you go with an HDMI video card you might now want to try linux.  From what I hear the drivers for the audio on the HDMI ports are very new.  But there's a possibility that there might be drivers for linux.  Save money on a video card not ram.... I Just picked up 2 GB for $38 by saving money you mean $20 at the most.



interesting point. Even if the audio drivers didnt work, we could run audio from the soundcard to the surround sound system.

So heres what im lookin at now, cutting some areas:

1. Mobo- Asus M2N-E SLI board. $90
2. Processor- AMD Athlon 64X2 5000+ Windsor 2.6Ghz. $76
3. Case- Nmediapc HTPC 700Ba. $60
4. PSU- Rosewill RU450-2 450watt $30 (Does that case require a special PSU?)

still need a video card idea, and we will do the 1 gig.


----------



## Quentin_T

ukulele_ninja said:


> interesting point. Even if the audio drivers didnt work, we could run audio from the soundcard to the surround sound system.
> 
> So heres what im lookin at now, cutting some areas:
> 
> 1. Mobo- Asus M2N-E SLI board. $90
> 2. Processor- AMD Athlon 64X2 5000+ Windsor 2.6Ghz. $76
> 3. Case- Nmediapc HTPC 700Ba. $60
> 4. PSU- Rosewill RU450-2 450watt $30 (Does that case require a special PSU?)
> 
> still need a video card idea, and we will do the 1 gig.



NO! Do the 2GB, it's about a $20 difference, that's not much!

Here's a search on newegg for HDMI Video cards. The only problem is that they include cards with adapters! so you need to sort through it a bit.

I connected my HTPC via HDMI and I'll tell you what, I couldn't read anything!  Right now I have it set at 1360 x 768 and from where I sit it's perfect!

I haven't really tinkered with font, and other settings, but at 1920 x 1080 you're probably gonna have to be close to see it!

Here's the guts of mine:





It's tight and might require a touch of modification to make your PSU fit.  All in all the Nmedia PC cases are nice, just plan on spending at least a couple hours setting it up.

My face is about 9' from the TV and it's a 42".

Oh and replace those fans! The stock Nmedia PC fans are kinda loud.


----------



## paratwa

ukulele_ninja said:


> oh ok ok. Idealy I wish there was a way to have a folder containing lots of single files (as opposed to folders with movie VOBs in them) that would represent each movie so If I double clicked a movie it would auto play.



I recommend  CloneDVD mobile. It will convert the DVD to any mobile device or to standard AVI, MP4 and others.
(hint, look at another must have product on that page that is also sold by them which works fantastic!)
http://www.slysoft.com/en/


----------



## oscaryu1

ukulele_ninja said:


> interesting point. Even if the audio drivers didnt work, we could run audio from the soundcard to the surround sound system.
> 
> So heres what im lookin at now, cutting some areas:
> 
> 1. Mobo- Asus M2N-E SLI board. $90
> 2. Processor- AMD Athlon 64X2 5000+ Windsor 2.6Ghz. $76
> 3. Case- Nmediapc HTPC 700Ba. $60
> 4. PSU- Rosewill RU450-2 450watt $30 (Does that case require a special PSU?)
> 
> still need a video card idea, and we will do the 1 gig.



Take a look:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211174

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820220095


----------



## Quentin_T

oscaryu1 said:


> Take a look:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211174
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820220095



Exactly! No need to skimp on the ram!


----------



## oscaryu1

Quentin_T said:


> Exactly! No need to skimp on the ram!



Exactly! You need to look for the best deals ... Not just put "lowest first"... There's a difference between value RAM and Performance RAM...


----------



## massahwahl

Alright convinced on the ram! Heres next big question:

Bros TV is a 62" DLP tv and in the manual it says dont use it as a computer monitor. Does this constitute using it as a computer monitor in the first place since its only for watching movies? Why would it not be ok to use it on DLP? Its a Toshiba brand.


----------



## oscaryu1

It sould be OK, but quality might not be. Movies should be absolutely fine.


----------



## massahwahl

Ok, well as long as the movies are good. AS far is hooking it up, I originally said I wanted to HDMI but how does sound get to the TV since im assuming the video card is not going to have sound running out of it. Is it possible to get a video/sound card that has component outs on it? Or whats the best route?


----------



## oscaryu1

I dunno if this is possible, maybe use RCA and get a 3.5mm to RCA adapter for the sound? Otherwise, computer speakers


----------



## massahwahl

hmmm... his surround sound has RCA inputs. Theres no such thing as a sound card with RCA outs?


----------



## oscaryu1

None that I've heard of. 

RCA? Hmm... that might be for the TV -> Speaker


----------



## massahwahl

hmmm so the video and sound solution is still up in the air. Any ideas on the best route to take for a video card?


----------



## oscaryu1

RCA or HDMI... just not S-Video.


----------



## Quentin_T

ukulele_ninja said:


> hmmm... his surround sound has RCA inputs. Theres no such thing as a sound card with RCA outs?



How many inputs? Does it separate the center/Front L/Front R/Rear R/Rear L/Subwoofer?

More than likely it has L and R, in that case all you need is a 1/8" stereo jack to L/R RCA's.

I will be picking up a sound card off newegg (this one) that has optical out. It's a good price and one of the few that has optical capabilities. But, I still might just go with this ATI card which will output sound with the HDMI adapter.  I will be deciding/ordering in the next week or so and will let you know how it turns out.

The onboard video on this board BIOSTAR TForce TF7050 is good @ 256 MB shared, but not quite good enough for HD movies.  It will play wow, but gives an ever so slightly jerk on scrolling video with HD flix.


----------



## massahwahl

Quentin_T said:


> How many inputs? Does it separate the center/Front L/Front R/Rear R/Rear L/Subwoofer?
> 
> More than likely it has L and R, in that case all you need is a 1/8" stereo jack to L/R RCA's.
> 
> I will be picking up a sound card off newegg (this one) that has optical out. It's a good price and one of the few that has optical capabilities. But, I still might just go with this ATI card which will output sound with the HDMI adapter.  I will be deciding/ordering in the next week or so and will let you know how it turns out.
> 
> The onboard video on this board BIOSTAR TForce TF7050 is good @ 256 MB shared, but not quite good enough for HD movies.  It will play wow, but gives an ever so slightly jerk on scrolling video with HD flix.



Well keep in mind these are just dvds, not even HD.


----------



## Quentin_T

A Sony 400 Disc DVD player - only 349.99 + Free Ground Shipping
http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product=4041321

For what you really want to do this is it!


----------



## massahwahl

Quentin_T said:


> A Sony 400 Disc DVD player - only 349.99 + Free Ground Shipping
> http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product=4041321
> 
> For what you really want to do this is it!



those are cool and he had one for a while but disliked it because you have to cycle through the movies to find the one your looking for. No search feature. Figured out today that with Open Office Calc I can make a list full of hyperlinks to the movie files. So you open the list, search for the movie you want and your done! Automatically starts playing the ISO file! Its all about convenience...


and doing something cool just for the sake of doing it...


----------



## massahwahl

So I want to go with Linux on this, but does anyone know if DVD decrypter runs on Linux for sure? Or if wine will run it? If someone is willing to test it for me I would be greatly appreciative! The software is freeware.


----------



## Quentin_T

ukulele_ninja said:


> So I want to go with Linux on this, but does anyone know if DVD decrypter runs on Linux for sure? Or if wine will run it? If someone is willing to test it for me I would be greatly appreciative! The software is freeware.



Great! Now I can't contribute anything! I barely know how to spell linux, never mind use it! 

Wait, I'm using linux right now! Ubuntu! Just seeing this, I can answer Yes to your question though! Google!


----------



## Vipernitrox

i didn't read all the above posts but i'll give you any info on hardware and software i know for media center.

Hardware:
you'll probably want to keep it quiet while you're watching a movie so i guess you're gonna need silent fans, hdd's and graphic card coolers.

- Cpu cooler
I use the scythe infinity with the stock fan (practically inaudible) unless you're gonna buy a special htpc case this will fit. If you're planning on buying a htpc case i really wouldn't know where to get small coolers but it will be much more audible.

- Graphic card
the 8800gt is overkill for a media center. I would suggest something with a little less heat output and passive cooling as stock. Like the asus 8600 gt silent. This will be more then enough for you.

- Hard disk
Samsung is THE manufacturer for quiet hard disks. They aren't expensive and they're very quiet. Just make sure it doesn't get to hot because they're known to generate quite some heat.

- Fans
Papst is one the best brands out there you can get and i would suggest the 120mm Papst Fan 4412 F/2GLL or the 80mm Papst Fan 8412 NGLE. Depends on which size you can put in your case.

Software

- Media Center
I don't know anything about linux mce but i do know you don't want to use the xp mce or vista mce. I've experimented with it for times and it just is a load of crap. Does all sorts of things you didn't ask for, is very sluggish and doesnt play a lot of formats. Instead try out Mediaportal, it's a standalone application and it's freeware to. Very easy to use and plays a lot more formats. You can also use an external player in this app like the vlc player mentioned above.

- DVD ripping software
I wouldn't rip your cd's using dvd decrypter. all of the options you can choose from use a lot of diskspace you can conserve. Instead try converting it into an xvid. This will lose you the option the use menus if i recall correctly.
Dvdfab can do this for you.

Hope i helped


----------



## massahwahl

First, thank you for the excellent tips,



Vipernitrox said:


> - DVD ripping software
> I wouldn't rip your cd's using dvd decrypter. all of the options you can choose from use a lot of diskspace you can conserve. Instead try converting it into an xvid. This will lose you the option the use menus if i recall correctly.
> Dvdfab can do this for you.
> 
> Hope i helped



If this were for me I could care less about menus and extras, but my brother is one of the few lame people that actually like menus and listen to directors commentary on movies... dont ask.

Glad to see dvd decrypter will work on linux, that was my biggest concern. Were starting this project after Christmas, so I'll start another thread soon when I get the final hardware picked and let you guys offer your 2 cents! Thanks to all who have contributed!


----------

